# kindle paperwhite 2015 Scribd.



## keithtoon

Newby!
Can any one help my wife?
I have bought the paperwhite 3rd gen 2015...i also enrolled to Scribd but have not got a clue how to read on the paperwhite? some one said Scribd is no good for this kindle only for Kindlefire


Help please!!!!
Cheers
Keith.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

A Scribd subscritpion allows you to read books using the reading app they supply. That app can be downloaded to tablets -- either android or iPad -- but can NOT be downloaded to an eInk device.

Amazon has it's own subscription service called "Kindle Unlimited".  You might want to check that out. I believe you can get a month free as a trial.


----------



## keithtoon

Thank you Ann........ i was aware of K-unlimited. But the wife wanted to read all of Phillipa Gregorys books. Amazon charge approx £5 a book and her range is not on the K-Unlimited package ....urgh!!!  Hence the reason i joined Sribd.  Any ideas to join something else that would be ok for the P White?

So thankful for your help.
Keith.

ps Project Gutenburg, Open Library can Ebooks from these sites be read on Paper-White?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You can download books in .prc or .mobi format from a variety of sources and read them just fine on the PW. Many may also be available free from Amazon directly if they're public domain titles.  The only catch is they can not have any sort of copy protection. . . I know Project Gutenberg does not; not familiar with Open Library.  Other formats than .prc or .mobi won't work.

As far as I know there are no other subscription services that will work on the eInk kindles. . . . mostly because they're NOT tablets so you can't load the other service's reading apps.


----------



## keithtoon

Thank you    i feel as i have bought the wrong e reader...oh well!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

keithtoon said:


> Thank you  i feel as i have bought the wrong e reader...oh well!!!!


I've done a lot of research, and I, personally, think it's the best one on the market. But, yes, there are limitations.

FWIW, if you're wanting eInk, I don't think any of the others would work with Scribd either -- because, again, _they're_ NOT tablets. The subscription services seem to be designed to work with a dedicated app that can be installed on a tablet. Of course, LOTS of people do use tablets as ereaders, but, for me, they're not the best choice if you mostly just want to read -- partly the backlit screen, partly the ready distractions.

However, if it's been less than 30 days, contact Amazon and see if you can return it. You should be able to without any questions; they'll refund the purchase price less the return shipping cost. They send you a label you can print to put on the box. And also give Amazon specific feedback as to WHY you are returning it: you'd like to have access to books, via a subscription service, that are not available in KU.

One other thing: if you have a local library that participates in Overdrive (www.overdrive.com) it may be that the books you're interested in are available that way. You CAN borrow kindle books via the service. Check it out. And if there are several libraries you're eligible for, get 'cards' for all of them. Not all systems will make the same Overdrive books available. I just did a quick search and there are a lot of Philippa Gregory books available . . . .


----------



## Andra

I have had a Scribd subscription since they were up in beta.  The service is great, but the app does mean that you need a tablet of some sort to use the reader app (or use the browser on a computer).  The app does have adjustments that you can make to the background and text colors as well as the brightness so you can customize your setup.  But it's still not the same as the e-ink Kindle devices.
As Ann said, right now the only one of the subscription services that will work on an e-ink Kindle is Amazon's own Kindle Unlimited.  I haven't bothered with it yet because they don't have any of the big-name publishers.  Scribd has HarperCollins, Simon and Schuster, and McMillan.


----------



## Meemo

You didn't buy the wrong eReader, there's no eReader that works with Scribd. You bought the wrong device.  😉 It will work with a Kindle Fire - I use my little 6" Fire for reading Scribd books. If you've had the Paperwhite less than 30 days you can return it and get a tablet, Fire or whatever you choose. But if she'll be reading other books outside of Scribd, it's hard to beat the Paperwhite - I use a PW for my non-Scribd books. Best of both worlds.


----------



## keithtoon

Good morning Ann, Andra and Meemo, A big thank you for taking time out to answer my question.
As its a birthday gift from me she will not part with it....LOL
Also i must tell you all..... from your answers we purchased a  have a Kindle fire with the Scribd App loaded on to it. So all happy !!!

ps. She dont talk to me any more as she is always reading!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

keithtoon said:


> Good morning Ann, Andra and Meemo, A big thank you for taking time out to answer my question.
> As its a birthday gift from me she will not part with it....LOL
> Also i must tell you all..... from your answers we purchased a have a Kindle fire with the Scribd App loaded on to it. So all happy !!!
> 
> ps. She dont talk to me any more as she is always reading!!!!


Fantastic! (Well -- not that she doesn't talk to you  but . . . you know what I mean!  )

Many of us here have found that, when there are two readers in the family, one kindle isn't enough. A kindle plus a Fire makes for lots of options.


----------

